# Abu Revo Modelle 2010 alle lieferbar !!!



## Koederwahnsinn (4. November 2009)

Abu Garcia Revo Serie komplett lieferbar!!!

SX-HS-LH , STX-HS-LH, STX-LH, Premier LH, Elite Aurora HS-LH ,alles neue Modelle 2010











und viele weitere Neuheiten 
wie Berkley Ripple CAST & SPIN , BERKLEY URBAN SPIRiT SPIN&CAST, FANTASISTA OREN `JI
!!! Klick Klack
#h


----------

